# The Great Debate



## Nick (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Glenn (Sep 9, 2011)

B


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2011)

B, and sometimes other.  A isn't even an option.  If I find a roll installed that way I'll turn it around, even if I'm at someone else house.. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh, BTW:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=37704&highlight=toilet+paper

No poll in that one though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2011)

Used to be A and then converted to B.  Although I sometimes use the "other" option.  The other option is when I am too lazy to put the roll in the holder and I just leave it on the bathroom sink.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 9, 2011)

B- it's much easier in a sleep/alcohol/drug induced stupor to find the end by spinning the roll if all you have to do is hit it.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> B- it's much easier in a sleep/alcohol/drug induced stupor to find the end by spinning the roll if all you have to do is hit it.



Never thought of it that way, but it's a good point!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 9, 2011)

A if you have little kids otherwise you may end up with a full roll of tp piled up in your bathroom ... now that the kids are older we're back to B.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> A if you have little kids otherwise you may end up with a full roll of tp piled up in your bathroom ... now that the kids are older we're back to B.



Our kids just got good at winding the extra back onto the roll, well they were never good at it, but it's effort that counts...


----------



## jaytrem (Sep 9, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> A if you have little kids otherwise you may end up with a full roll of tp piled up in your bathroom ... now that the kids are older we're back to B.



Also applies to cats.


----------



## Edd (Sep 9, 2011)

Is this a "great debate"?  It's clearly B.  A similar poll might ask if I prefer breathing or not breathing.  Although not breathing for periods of time gives me a quick buzz.  I'm doing it right...


----------



## MarkC (Sep 9, 2011)

other is always an option


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 9, 2011)

B and I know every time my mother-in-law changes ours when she's over because its the wrong way!!!!  Drives me nuts.


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 9, 2011)

MarkC said:


> other is always an option



This is what the wife likes to do waiting for the husband to do it.....something else that drives me NUTS!!


----------



## TheBEast (Sep 9, 2011)

Edd said:


> A similar poll might ask if I prefer breathing or not breathing.  Although not breathing for periods of time gives me a quick buzz.  I'm doing it right...



LMAO.....:lol:


----------



## Nick (Sep 10, 2011)

So I literally just got in a blowout with my wife. She prefers A. I told her, that's crazy, and 84% of AlpineZoners prefer B. she didn't care :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Sep 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> So I literally just got in a blowout with my wife. She prefers A. I told her, that's crazy, and 84% of AlpineZoners prefer B. she didn't care :lol:



My wife always chooses option A also....women!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 10, 2011)

Admittedly this was my wife's fault for putting her too close to the tp ...


----------



## Sky (Sep 10, 2011)

re: changing it up @ someone else's house....X2.  :>

Is that the ultimate in "anal retentive" or what?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Admittedly this was my wife's fault for putting her too close to the tp ...



That's awesome, she must have thought it was the best toy ever!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2011)

Sky said:


> re: changing it up @ someone else's house....X2.  :>
> 
> Is that the ultimate in "anal retentive" or what?



:lol:


----------



## makimono (Sep 10, 2011)

B...and while you're at it would you mind folding the end into a little triangle? Thanks!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 12, 2011)

makimono said:


> B...and while you're at it would you mind folding the end into a little triangle? Thanks!



Our cleaning ladies do that, but are sometimes apparently feeling particularly creative, and actually twist it into a flower.

Seems a shame to destroy something so pretty with something so, well, not pretty.


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2011)

ctenidae said:


> Our cleaning ladies do that, but are sometimes apparently feeling particularly creative, and actually twist it into a flower.
> 
> Seems a shame to destroy something so pretty with something so, well, not pretty.



I have a lady that comes 2x a month to help clean up and she just rolls the thing in a ball.I think it's supposed to be a flower but it's more like a huge waste of TP. :angry:


----------

